# neck full of liquid???



## Erik (Mar 16, 2013)

Hello, I am new to being a chicken owner. We have had our chickens for about 9 mounths now. I have a Road Inland Red that seems to have a neck full of water. She has a mass the size of a small watermelon on her chest area. I can move it around and it feels like a water ballon. Is this just food and water that has not passed yet, or is this something I sould be worried about?
Also she is looking really ragged. I'm thinking this is because she is going to moult soon?? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Erik said:


> Hello, I am new to being a chicken owner. We have had our chickens for about 9 mounths now. I have a Road Inland Red that seems to have a neck full of water. She has a mass the size of a small watermelon on her chest area. I can move it around and it feels like a water ballon. Is this just food and water that has not passed yet, or is this something I sould be worried about?
> Also she is looking really ragged. I'm thinking this is because she is going to moult soon?? Thanks in advance.


Mine get nice and full during the day. As long as she is emptying it each day, it is like mine. Wondering what EV says..


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

If she is not emptying it out every night it could be sour crop. Is there a bad odor?


----------



## Erik (Mar 16, 2013)

I don't smell anything bad, but she does have a messy bottom that we have to clean once- twice a week. How do you check if it is sour crop?


----------



## Erik (Mar 16, 2013)

Ok, I looked up sour crop and I think that is what she has. I was told to hold her upside down and make her vomit. She did and it realy smelled bad. I was not able to get the lump all the way down. I will try again later today. the artical I read sugested that once a mounth I put apple cider viniger in the water. 1tsp of viniger to 1 liter of water once a mounth to help prevent this. I also have to make a yogurt, apple cider vinger, feed, and grass mixture for her to eat for a couple of days. I will let you know how it turns out. Thanks for the suggestion on what it could be.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Erik said:


> Ok, I looked up sour crop and I think that is what she has. I was told to hold her upside down and make her vomit. She did and it realy smelled bad. I was not able to get the lump all the way down. I will try again later today. the artical I read sugested that once a mounth I put apple cider viniger in the water. 1tsp of viniger to 1 liter of water once a mounth to help prevent this. I also have to make a yogurt, apple cider vinger, feed, and grass mixture for her to eat for a couple of days. I will let you know how it turns out. Thanks for the suggestion on what it could be.


I look forward to hearing of your experience. I try to give mine ACV every now and then by adding to water, or sometimes to they leftover surprise, that almost always includes fresh non flavored yogurt.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Sour crop or crop stasis. Sounds like you did the right thing. Now it's all about monitoring. She's get thin very fast if she's not eating and digesting her food. Could try some mash as that this easy to digest and they like it. I like the vinegar idea too. Good luck with her.


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hope everything turns out okay!!


----------



## toybarons (Nov 14, 2012)

Another thing it might be is ascites, also known as water belly. 
It's found in the chest area, around the crop and feels like a water balloon. It's a condition that isn't contagious but is a defect that will lead to hypertension and heart failure. I had a creve-coeur hen that had it. Noticed it first when she was only 3 months old. It was a small swelling around the right side of her chest. Pressure on the area would cause her to bring up fluid that did have a smell. The swelling stayed small but then at 5 months it began to gte larger to where her chest was nearly twice it's normal size. She could no longer walk. Had no choice but to cull her. We just cried as she was the most beuatiful little thing.


----------



## Erik (Mar 16, 2013)

Well i ended up taking her to the vet today. I didnt want to risk it, me being new to taking care of cickens. They removed a bunch of hay from her crop. She was at the vet from 9am to 8pm getting stuff sucked out of her every 1/2 hour. She has had 3 solid droppings and some liquidy ones so far. It looks like some stuff is getting through. Now it is just a waiting game to see how she does. She is still very alert and eating the yougurt mixture. I hope all turns out well, this is my 7 year old son's chicken and he cares for her alot. I wil let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Erik said:


> Well i ended up taking her to the vet today. I didnt want to risk it, me being new to taking care of cickens. They removed a bunch of hay from her crop. She was at the vet from 9am to 8pm getting stuff sucked out of her every 1/2 hour. She has had 3 solid droppings and some liquidy ones so far. It looks like some stuff is getting through. Now it is just a waiting game to see how she does. She is still very alert and eating the yougurt mixture. I hope all turns out well, this is my 7 year old son's chicken and he cares for her alot. I wil let you know how it turns out.


Wondering , for future ref, about what a vet bill for that runs... Ball park, or range. I understand if you don't want to post, if too personal. For me, it is more for knowledge should I run into similar issue in the future, on do I do vet, or go it at my own.


----------



## Erik (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi Jim, It cost me $250.00. If the chicken wasnt my sons pet I would have tried harder on my own. My son was very worried this morning so that kinda made up my mind. It is the price you pay some times to make your kids happy.


----------



## toybarons (Nov 14, 2012)

Erik, hope your son's chicken will be okay now.

It once cost me $80 to take my rooster into see my vet for a CRD [respitory infection.] The things we don't do =)


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Erik said:


> Hi Jim, It cost me $250.00. If the chicken wasnt my sons pet I would have tried harder on my own. My son was very worried this morning so that kinda made up my mind. It is the price you pay some times to make your kids happy.


I understand that. My wife still has not told our daughter (24 years old) the fate of a rooster she liked, but only saw twice, winner winner chicken dinner. Although, I gave it to my brother, I just could not eat Phill.......


----------



## Erik (Mar 16, 2013)

Well she is back in the coop doing well, and My son is happy that she was not dinner!! Thanks for all the well wishes and the help!!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Erik said:


> Well she is back in the coop doing well, and My son is happy that she was not dinner!! Thanks for all the well wishes and the help!!


Awesome news!


----------



## thesmallholding (Feb 22, 2013)

This makes me wonder what was wrong with one of my girls, I know she had sour crop but must of been something else also, I make her sick like you did but she passed not long after, 

I'm glad your girlie is okay


----------

